# Look what the Brown truck brought me!



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

MTI arched lower a-arms for the kitty! Calm down, calm down. pics of them ON the fo hunnad will be up either tonight or in the morning!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

that was my reaction when i got them in today! haha.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

how much lift are you getting from those arms? They look bada$$. I won't some for my Brute.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

no lift. just arched lowers for a stock suspension. better clearance in the ruts. i wanted them bc i wanted the arched look but didnt want to buy 1000 dollars worth of gorilla axles to achieve it. and Nick tells me he is working on some add ons to this that you can buy in stages, to make it a 4" arched upper AND lower a-arm lift....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nice!


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hurry up and get um on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i got to get off work first! dang.


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha, I'm ready to see um on there. I may end up gettin some for mine soon.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you are hereby forbidden to put these a-arms on your mudpro. and if you do i will find it and it will go missing one day... lol


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Man!! But i want some!! and its jst and ole mud pro...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

trade me for my ole beat up 400 then... i keep the a arms.


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

haha, cant do it today! anyways do u have anymore details on the stages that nick was talkin about?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

he said hes working on making it a kit. instead of dropping say, 2500 on a full lift all at one time, you can buy the lowers first ($535), correcting the camber of your tires and still run stock axles and a bracket lift, then you can buy the upper a arms, course you will have to have gorillas or something similar to run them. but ultimately it will make it a 4" lift i believe. he told me that the kit should be ready by the fall riding season, but time will tell.


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

thats pretty cool. that should help a lot of people out that dont want to jump straight into a high dollar lift.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

like me! haha. i build my ACs one month at a time... next month:beefier axles. I'm just gonna build the 400 and keep the 650 mild. and when i reach my limits on the 400 i think im gonna buy a 1000 motor and drop it in and hold on.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

make sure you show before & after pics, wanta see the difference


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Before:









After:








I'll get some better pictures up in the sunlight... couldnt really get any good pics of it last night








couldnt get a good pic on the back of it... but you get the idea


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

its got kind of a gangster lean to it right now. i gotta play with my toe in a little and get it just right.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

looks good man:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

O and btw i figured out a new ball joint trick for getting seized up ball joints out of the a arm.... no more hammer and brass punch for me!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice i lke them just wish they would make them for the brute force


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats some nice ground clearance volume right there!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

it gave my bike about a 1 1/2" wider stance as well. i like the wide stance and the arched a arm look. the fitment was perfect too!


----------

